# SSD sur Macbook pro



## lemarseillais23 (5 Juillet 2010)

Voila, ça y'est, mon macbook revendu, me voila avec mon macbook pro 15p.
   Je fais de la photo, donc autant vous dire que cs5, lightroom, aperture se doivent être sur mon disque dur.
   Actuellement, j'ai le disque dur de base, celui à 320, j'ai déja eu plus rapide, mais bon... j'hésite à prendre un 500 à 7200 tr, mais je crains une petite chute d'autonomie, sachant, que je passe pas mal de temps loin des prises de courant...

   C'est pour cela, que je pense à l'option SSD, certes très chère, mais...on ne sait jamais
   Un modèle retient mon attention, le intel x25M postville, en 160go.

  Mais j'ai peur que cette capacité soit un peu juste, je me demande si une version 250 ou 320 est prévue, ou, si ailleurs, notamment chez OCZ, il y a quelquechose qui pourrait me convenir, merci!!!


----------



## Pouasson (5 Juillet 2010)

Bein voui, ça va venir les fortes capacités (et ça existe déjà), mais en version "abordable", pour le moment, le choix est light...  

Le x25m est un très bon choix. 

Après, tu as aussi la solution d'enlever le Superdirve, de mettre une baie à DD, et d'y coller un DD de 500Go à 7200rpm... (auquel cas, tu peux ne mettre "que" 80Go en SSD pour le système, ce qui allègera ta facture).

À voir si tu as souvent besoin du Superdrive, ou du moins, en déplacement...   (l'avoir en USB à côté n'est pas spécialement préjudiciable, du moins pour moi ).


----------



## Snoby (5 Juillet 2010)

Et pourquoi ne pas prendre un hybride?
Avec des vitesses proches des SSD, c'est le parfait compromis entre rapidité, budget serré et espace de stockage.

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/58233-Momentus_XT_S_ATA_II_320_Go.html


----------



## salamander (5 Juillet 2010)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> je crains une petite chute d'autonomie, sachant, que je passe pas mal de temps loin des prises de courant...



Avec un pote on a le même Mac, avec un 5400t pour lui et un 7200t pour moi, et aucune différence d autonomie..... Ça doit se jouer à quelques minutes d'écart, par contre en terme de rapidité, la différence est flagrante.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (9 Juillet 2010)

bon, je pense oter pour un intel x25 postville, cher, mais terriblement efficace!!!
  qu'est ce qui consomme le +?
- ssd + hdd externe en usb
ou
- hdd interne
???


----------



## salamander (9 Juillet 2010)

Si cher (dans les 400&#8364 pour un 160go, bof bof...

Honnêtement, je fais de la photo aussi, et je revis depuis que j'ai mon MacBook avec le 500go en 7200, il est très rapide (certes moins qu'un ssd) et surtout je peux travailler sur toutes mes photos sans avoir à trimballer d'autre disque, et sans avoir à me demander sur quel DD se trouve telle ou telle photo....tout est sur le disque interne (avec bien sur une sauvegarde externe à la maison), et c'est super pratique.

Je pense depuis toujours que la mobilité, dans l'idéal, c'est emporter son portable et point barre (pas de souris, pas de DD externe....etc), et je dois reconnaitre que cette machine est géniale pour ça, la capacité et l'autonomie sont au top, et le trackpad excellent....

Quand les ssd en 500go auront bien baissé, je basculerai bien évidement, mais là, je trouve le rapport capacité/prix trop défavorable pour le moment.

Après, c'est comme pour tout, se faire plaisir n'a parfois aucune limite.....


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

J'ai aussi upgradé mon MacBook avec un 7200 500 go, l'inconvénient majeur est le bruit, à bien vérifier avant achat, c'est insupportable pour un Mac.


----------



## plaj (9 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d' accord. Avez vous des vibrations avec vos 7200 tm ?


----------



## salamander (10 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part aucun bruit ni vibration..mon 7200 a été pris en option à la commande et non pas ajouté par la suite. Pour info, c'est un seagate momentus.


----------



## plaj (14 Juillet 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Pour ma part aucun bruit ni vibration..mon 7200 a été pris en option à la commande et non pas ajouté par la suite. Pour info, c'est un seagate momentus.



Moi j'ai mis un SEAGATE MOMENTUS XT dans un MBP 13 de 2010, et ça vivre ENORMEMENT....

Avez vous une astuce pour éviter ces vibrations ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (17 Juillet 2010)

Finalement, je viens de commander un intel x25 m postville de 160go, je le recois dans la semaine!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juillet 2010)

J'ai mis un X25m Postville dans mon MacBook Pro et franchement, ça déménage. Il faut composer avec le prix et les seulement 160 Go...


----------



## madaniso (23 Juillet 2010)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai mis un X25m Postville dans mon MacBook Pro et franchement, ça déménage. Il faut composer avec le prix et les seulement 160 Go...



Je voulais prendre un macbook ancien modele COre2duo 15" et rajouter un SSD par la suite pour des raisons de couts.
Finalement un ami ma convaincu de prendre le plus petit modèle en macbook pro 13" déjà bien équipé et de faire installer par steve le SSD. Comment ça pas besoin de le démonter. Puis au final, c'est vrai qu'il a quand même une bonne configuration.


----------



## darkslide (23 Juillet 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Moi j'ai mis un SEAGATE MOMENTUS XT dans un MBP 13 de 2010, et ça vivre ENORMEMENT....


 
Votre commentaire m'a surpris car je viens d'installer un XT 500Go dans mon MBP 2010 et - pas de bruit, pas de vibrations - en effet on se demande si ça tourne...

Petit verification au niveau du vissage/cylinblocs peut-être?


----------



## Pouasson (23 Juillet 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Je voulais prendre un macbook ancien modele COre2duo 15" et rajouter un SSD par la suite pour des raisons de couts.
> Finalement un ami ma convaincu de prendre le plus petit modèle en macbook pro 13" déjà bien équipé et de faire installer par steve le SSD. Comment ça pas besoin de le démonter. Puis au final, c'est vrai qu'il a quand même une bonne configuration.



Mouais... Les SSD montés chez Apple sont plus que bof. Quitte à rajouter 200 euros, autant prendre un truc de qualité.. :sleep:

Pis si c'est juste pour "pas démonter le Mac", alors qu'il y a 5 vis à enlever... je trouve justement l'alternative du 15" boosté avec un bon SSD bien plus intéressante.


----------



## plaj (23 Juillet 2010)

darkslide a dit:


> Votre commentaire m'a surpris car je viens d'installer un XT 500Go dans mon MBP 2010 et - pas de bruit, pas de vibrations - en effet on se demande si ça tourne...
> 
> Petit verification au niveau du vissage/cylinblocs peut-être?



Bonjour, je voulais savoir s'il s'agissait un MBP 15 ou 13 car dans le 13 ça vibre et pourtant tout est bien installé...

Merci


----------



## salamander (23 Juillet 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour, je voulais savoir s'il s'agissait un MBP 15 ou 13 car dans le 13 ça vibre et pourtant tout est bien installé...
> 
> Merci



C'est peut être pour cette raison que l'option du 7200 n'apparaît qu'à partir du 15 pouces.


----------



## darkslide (23 Juillet 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour, je voulais savoir s'il s'agissait un MBP 15 ou 13 car dans le 13 ça vibre et pourtant tout est bien installé...
> 
> Merci



MBP 15" - acheter avec 5400tr - remplacer avec 7200tr Hitachi (excellent DD) et ensuite Seagate XT 7200tr (pour tester)

Malheureusement je n'ai jamais demarrer sur le 5400tr mais c'est sur que le Hitachi ne fait pas de bruit ni vibrations - tout comme le Seagate.


----------



## plaj (24 Juillet 2010)

darkslide a dit:


> MBP 15" - acheter avec 5400tr - remplacer avec 7200tr Hitachi (excellent DD) et ensuite Seagate XT 7200tr (pour tester)
> 
> Malheureusement je n'ai jamais demarrer sur le 5400tr mais c'est sur que le Hitachi ne fait pas de bruit ni vibrations - tout comme le Seagate.




Oui, mais c'est monté sur un MBP 15.... moi j'ai un 13.... et ça vibre un max....


----------



## surfboy (24 Juillet 2010)

pour avoir monté un momentus 7200.4 sur mon 13", je dois avouer que j'entend le ventilo, mais je ressens pas de vibration, mais je tate pour me prendre un SSD


----------



## madaniso (24 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Mouais... Les SSD montés chez Apple sont plus que bof. Quitte à rajouter 200 euros, autant prendre un truc de qualité.. :sleep:
> 
> Pis si c'est juste pour "pas démonter le Mac", alors qu'il y a 5 vis à enlever... je trouve justement l'alternative du 15" boosté avec un bon SSD bien plus intéressante.



Et que me conseilles tu comme modèle en 128 go ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (25 Juillet 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Et que me conseilles tu comme modèle en 128 go ?




 Le ocz vertex turbo, ou alors, le même que j'ai pris, pas loin du "top" en ssd "démocratique" (si l'on peut dire) le intel x2m postville


----------



## madaniso (25 Juillet 2010)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Le ocz vertex turbo, ou alors, le même que j'ai pris, pas loin du "top" en ssd "démocratique" (si l'on peut dire) le intel x2m postville



http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/32972...g=clubic_shop&Partenaire=clubic&CodePromo=oui

Si c'est bien celui là, le prix est "correct"


----------



## lemarseillais23 (25 Juillet 2010)

oui c'est celui ci le vertex turbo, il est vraiment pas mal, déja testé sous windaube


----------



## terradouf (25 Juillet 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas les ocz vertex ne sont pas compatibles mac...non?


----------



## daze (25 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Mouais... Les SSD montés chez Apple sont plus que bof. Quitte à rajouter 200 euros, autant prendre un truc de qualité.. :sleep:



Sur quel test te bases tu pour affirmer tes dires ? je serais intéressé de pouvoir comparer car j'ai choisi l'option ssd par apple, je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait des différences significatives de vitesse entre plusieurs disque dur ssd... merci


----------



## madaniso (25 Juillet 2010)

daze a dit:


> Sur quel test te bases tu pour affirmer tes dires ? je serais intéressé de pouvoir comparer car j'ai choisi l'option ssd par apple, je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait des différences significatives de vitesse entre plusieurs disque dur ssd... merci



Je ne connais pas non plus la qualité des SSD vendues par Apple. Après sur d'autres comparatifs, entrer de gamme 300 et d'autres à 500. Il y a forcément une différence de performance. Tous les SSD ne sont pas pareils.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (25 Juillet 2010)

non dans les ssd, il y a différentes qualités.  Il n'y a qu'à fouiller sur le net et voir les différents comparatifs entre les disques dur ssd pour le remarquer, différence de débit d'écriture, lecture, consommation électrique, etc...


----------



## bubba_à07 (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheter un macbook pro i5 avec l'option SSD 128Go, j'en suis pleinement satisfait, le mac démarre en 15 secondes tout en lancent safari, msn, iChat, Mail et iStat. Le SSD est un Toshiba TS128B. Sans réinitialiser la Pram j'étais à 20 secondes.  

Je viens de faire un test avec Xbench : 


	Disk Test	313.00	
		Sequential	214.45	
			Uncached Write	332.91	204.40 MB/sec [4K blocks]             *Write = Ecriture*
			Uncached Write	300.48	170.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	104.44	30.57 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	364.17	183.03 MB/sec [256K blocks]          *Read = Lecture*
		Random	579.17	
			Uncached Write	340.02	35.99 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	513.10	164.26 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	1978.84	14.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	661.77	122.80 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## madaniso (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour l'info, mais comment savoir quel SSD va t'on monter sur notre PC ? C'est la surprise ?


----------



## bubba_à07 (26 Juillet 2010)

Sur les différents forum Mac, tout les Macbook Pro 2010 étaient pourvu de ce modèle la.


----------



## terradouf (26 Juillet 2010)

Quelqu un peut confirmer si les ocz vertex sont compatibles mac?


----------



## madaniso (26 Juillet 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> Quelqu un peut confirmer si les ocz vertex sont compatibles mac?



J'aimerai bien le savoir aussi. Parce que si c'est bien un toshiba qui est mis part Apple pour 315 . Lol. Le OCZ est à 312.
Niveau marque, il n'y a pas photo. Meme si le toshiba est un très bon produit.
C'est comme acheté un plasma 150 Lg et un plasma 150 Sony.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (27 Juillet 2010)

pour 80&#8364; de +, que le ocz, vous avez les intel x25 G2, ils sont meilleurs que les ocz


----------



## bubba_à07 (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut, 

Mon père ayant un X25 160go dernière version, je peux vous dire que au quotidien je ne vois pas de différence avec mon Toshiba origine Apple.


----------



## madaniso (27 Juillet 2010)

Oué c'est sur après, mise à part un comparatif précis, les différences à l'il ne doivent pas être facile à déceler. 
Moi je suis bien motivé pour ce OCZ, mais personne n'a confirmer la compatibilité.
Je vais faire ma petite recherche sur le net.


----------



## thiathias (28 Juillet 2010)

Pour Mac OS X en général on conseille des SSD intel ou avec un contrôleur sandforce, car sur ceux là les performances ne se dégradent pas au court du temps, même sans utiliser la commande TRIM.
Alors que sur les autres, (contrôleurs jmicron par exemple), si le TRIM n'est pas utilisé, les performances diminuent dans la durée.
Et vu que (pour l'instant) Mac OS X ne supporte pas la commande TRIM, il est conseillé de prendre des SSD de marque intel, ou ceux avec un contrôleur sandforce


----------



## terradouf (28 Juillet 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Moi je suis bien motivé pour ce OCZ, mais personne n'a confirmer la compatibilité.



Ola madaniso,

j'ai fais ma petite enquête sur les ocz et j'ai eu une discussion sur un autre forum avec une personne qui a équipé son mbp 13" avec un ocz vertex series 2 et selon lui, ça tourne niquel

Pourquoi ocz n'indique pas clairement OSX sur les systèmes compatibles? 

Si quelqu'un d'autre sur macg a aussi un ocz vertex 2 sur un mbp, merci de partager votre expérience d'utilisation


----------



## lemarseillais23 (31 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, 1 semaine après son acquisition, voilà mes impressions sur mon ssd intel:
 Boot très rapide, moins de 15sec, lancement quasi instantanné de la plupart de toutes les applications, on alors beaucoup + rapide. Autre point très appréciable, l'augmentation significative de l'autonomie, je passe de 5h30 en lecture divX à presque 6h30, soit 1h de plus!!! L'autonomie d'un netbook avec un écran 15p et un i5 inside!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

à voir sur le long terme, mais 1h en plus d'autonomie, ca me parait exagéré

j'ai eu 3 SSD intel sur 3 MBP différents, je n'ai jamais gagné 1h d'autonomie mais 20-25 minutes tout au plus en fonction de l'utilisation


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Août 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> à voir sur le long terme, mais 1h en plus d'autonomie, ca me parait exagéré
> 
> j'ai eu 3 SSD intel sur 3 MBP différents, je n'ai jamais gagné 1h d'autonomie mais 20-25 minutes tout au plus en fonction de l'utilisation



Bah moi je confirme, en lecture divx, de 40min a presque 1h de plus en autonomie, et je ne parle même pas pour les autres taches. En même tps cela ne représente que 15 a 20% supllementaire sur mon macbook pro, au vu des consommations des disque dur, c'est tout a fait plausible


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour j'envisage l'achat d'un MBP 15" d'entrée de gamme la semaine prochaine, je vais également commander un SSD de chez Intel (80 Go).

Ma question est: puis-je l'installer directement sur le MBP et démarrer avec le dvd ?
ou dois-je d'abord créer une session sur le MBP (avec le hdd d'origine) puis procéder à l'installation du SSD ?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Pouasson (1 Août 2010)

Tu l'installes directement. Ça lancera l'install' de SL avec le DVD, tu formates le SSD via l'utilitaire de disque avant le début de l'installation complète, et hop.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Août 2010)

Demarre avec le disque dur hdd, tu branches le SSD en externe pour le formater en mac os etendu, puis tu peux mettre le SSD en interne


----------



## Rajindael (1 Août 2010)

tu peut installer direct ton SSD et reinstaller l'OS par le DVD fourni, mais histoire de voir que ton ordi demarre correctement tente de booter sur le HDD, pour savoir si tu n'as aucun hic genre pixel mort, tache sur l'ecran, bruit anormal du ventilo, enfin tout un tas de truc qui ferait un retour par la case SAV

edit:
tu peut formater en HFS+ a partir du DVD, en allant dans utilitaire disque, dc pas besoin d'un quelconque branchement en usb ^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides 

Donc je récapitule:

1- je démarre sur le HDD pour vois s'il n'y a aucun problèmes.
2- je fais une copie du disque sur le SSD (on fait comment ? )
3- j'installe le SSD dans le MBP et le hdd dans un boitier externe
4- je redémarre (avec ou sans DVD ? )


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Août 2010)

Pas besoin de faire une copie si ton macbook est nouveau. Il faut dabord mettre ton ssd en externe pour pouvoir le formater grace a l'utilitaire de disque (sans cela ton disque ssd serait invisible).
   Une fois ton disque ssd formaté en mac os etendu, tu le mets ds ton macbook, tu mets ton disque d'installation mac os et tu réinstalle, tout, comme a neuf sur ton ssd, et c'est parti


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Pas besoin de faire une copie si ton macbook est nouveau. Il faut dabord mettre ton ssd en externe pour pouvoir le formater grace a l'utilitaire de disque (sans cela ton disque ssd serait invisible).
> Une fois ton disque ssd formaté en mac os etendu, tu le mets ds ton macbook, tu mets ton disque d'installation mac os et tu réinstalle, tout, comme a neuf sur ton ssd, et c'est parti



Ok merci


----------



## Pouasson (1 Août 2010)

Et encore une fois, étape inutile, tu peux directement formater le SSD avec le DVD, via l'utilitaire de disque présent au démarrage de l'installation...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Août 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Et encore une fois, étape inutile, tu peux directement formater le SSD avec le DVD, via l'utilitaire de disque présent au démarrage de l'installation...



  Moi je n'avais réussi, le disque ssd neuf monté, le disque d'installation inséré, aucun disque dur reconnu, impossible de lancer quoi que ce soit, moi je sais, je l'ai fait.


----------



## Pouasson (2 Août 2010)

Moi aussi je l'ai fait, pas plus tard qu'il y a une semaine, d'ailleurs. 

Ca démarre sur le DVD d'installation, et non le HDD ou le SSD, ce qui permet d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, justement. 

Si toi ça a foiré, c'est que t'avais un souci quelconque, genre un problème de lecteur optique ou que sais-je, mais ça veut certainement pas dire que ce que je dis ne marche pas. 

Ce serait quand même super chiant de devoir à chaque fois formater un disque en externe avant de pouvoir l'utiliser en interne (tout le monde n'a pas de boîtier adéquat hein)... il est donc logique de démarrer sur le DVD, afin de formater le SDD ou HDD monté en interne au format approprié, pour ensuite lancer l'installation...  

"*Moi je sais, je l'ai fait*".


----------



## lemarseillais23 (2 Août 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'ai fait, pas plus tard qu'il y a une semaine, d'ailleurs.
> 
> Ca démarre sur le DVD d'installation, et non le HDD ou le SSD, ce qui permet d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, justement.
> 
> ...




Tu as installé un hdd ou un ssd?


----------



## Pouasson (2 Août 2010)

Les deux à vrai dire (changement pour un HDD plus gros y'a deux ans de cette façon, et pareil pour le SSD il y a quelques jours).


----------



## lemarseillais23 (2 Août 2010)

Ok!!! Moi pareil, hdd il y a 1 an sur mon ancien macbook pro, la, il y a 10jours pour mon ssd, autant la 1ere fois, monter le disque dur a l'intérieur et démarrer depuis le cd avait marché, autant avec le ssd, j'ai pas réussi et ai du le passer d'abord en externe


----------



## Tox (2 Août 2010)

Etrange dans la mesure où l'utilitaire de disques fera le même travail depuis le DVD que depuis le HDD d'origine...


----------



## quetzal (2 Août 2010)

Snoby a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas prendre un hybride?
> Avec des vitesses proches des SSD, c'est le parfait compromis entre rapidité, budget serré et espace de stockage.
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_pour_portables/58233-Momentus_XT_S_ATA_II_320_Go.html



Intéressant.
Est-ce que ce disque dur ou un de ce type peut être monté sur un MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Pouasson (2 Août 2010)

Bah, oui. Tous les disques (SSD, HDD, Hybrides) au format 2,5" en norme SATA sont compatibles.


----------



## quetzal (3 Août 2010)

@Pouasson Merci. Du coup, je me demande s'il pourrait être monté sur mon MacBook blanc Core 2 Duo (novembre 2006), sur lequel j'ai 2 Go de RAM ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ? Je suppose ensuite que le mettre au format Apple n'est pas difficile...


----------



## Tox (3 Août 2010)

Sur un MB, il n'y aura aucun souci, l'interface étant moderne (serial ata). Pour ce qui est du formatage, il te suffira d'utiliser Utilitaire de disque, lancé depuis le DVD d'installation.


----------



## quetzal (3 Août 2010)

Merci @Tox. Je voulais savoir si cela boosterait vraiment mes performances sur mon MacBook blanc, celui-ci n'ayant que 2 Go de mémoire. En effet, j'hésite entre remplacer mon disque dur et acheter un MacBook Pro 15" neuf. Grosse différence de prix bien sûr (X10), mais peut-être des avantages de performance au bénéfice du MBP neuf. Ou bien le gain en performance sur mon MB blanc Core 2 duo serait-il suffisant pour compenser la différence de génération ?


----------



## Tox (3 Août 2010)

Tout d'abord, il y aura un gain évident de performances en faveur du 15", disque dur plus rapide ou non.

Ensuite, il s'agit de deux configurations très différentes. Déjà question format entre 13 et 15, il s'agit de répondre à des besoins d'affichage ou d'encombrement précis. Et puis, il y a aussi un saut de génération question processeur. Bref, à toi de faire un cahier des charges de ce que tu attends de ton laptop.

Si ta machine te permet encore aujourd'hui de faire tout ce que tu souhaites, ajoute lui un disque dur plus véloce et attends que le calme revienne sur les interfaces (usb3, voire Light Peak). En effet, il s'agit du principal problème d'évolution sur la gamme Apple (iMac, MB et MBP, hormis le 17") dans les mois à venir...

Par contre, si un programme que tu utilises nécessite une plus grande surface d'affichage et/ou une puissance de calcul accrue, voire une carte graphique puissante, tu es bon pour un renouvellement de ta machine. 

PS : mais attention, nous commençons à nous éloigner du sujet :rateau:


----------



## madaniso (3 Août 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Tout d'abord, il y aura un gain évident de performances en faveur du 15", disque dur plus rapide ou non.
> 
> Ensuite, il s'agit de deux configurations très différentes. Déjà question format entre 13 et 15, il s'agit de répondre à des besoins d'affichage ou d'encombrement précis. Et puis, il y a aussi un saut de génération question processeur. Bref, à toi de faire un cahier des charges de ce que tu attends de ton laptop.
> 
> ...



Oui, le topic est en train de devenir une machine à promo pour SSD en plus j'ai l'impression.

Lol, mais les gens qui demandent si il vaut mieux mettre un SSD ou changer de machine, Pourquoi ? En rapport à quoi ? 

Moi, je sais que j'ai de lourdes applications pourtant je compte toujours prendre le 13". Après je ne vous cache pas que pour une raison de budget, j'ai rayé le 15".

Mais quand vous venez poser des questions comme ça, ça me fait de la peine pour vous. Vous êtes du pain béni pour les vendeurs Apple ou concurrent.
Suffit de vous dire "Ha non mais si vous preniez celui là même si vous en n'avez pas l'utilité, il sera plus rapide et plus confortable pour vous ( et aussi plus cher ).

On est tous ignorant au départ, suffit d'aller lire quelques articles sur le net, pour se rend compte des performances des évolutions.

Fin du H.S


----------



## quetzal (3 Août 2010)

@Tox @Madaniso Vous avez raison. Il faut d'abord examiner les besoins. Les miens ne sont pas encore stabilisés, principalement du côté de la mobilité. Mais je recherche définitivement plus de performance, d'où la question. 

Bon, recadrons ce sujet sur les disque SSD... De ce que j'ai lu de l'essai de ce disque dur hybride SSD, la principale limite peut être la taille de la mémoire SSD (4 Go, 8 Go pourrait être plus confortable, selon les utilisations).


----------



## lemarseillais23 (4 Août 2010)

disque hybride, j'y ai grandement songé avec l'achat de mon ssd, mais comme j'achète mon matos informatique ds la boutique d'un ami, il m'a déconseillé...pour le moment!!! après, chacun voit midi à sa porte, je lui ai toujours fait confiance dans ce domaine la


----------



## madaniso (28 Février 2011)

Voilà le sujet "unique" pour expérimenter nos SSD est poser toutes vos questions : )


----------



## newmac59 (28 Février 2011)

Une Promo sympa sur ldlc aujourd'hui surtout pour les nouveaux macbook pro  de 2011

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00098262.html


----------



## Ghostino (28 Février 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> Une Promo sympa sur ldlc aujourd'hui surtout pour les nouveaux macbook pro  de 2011
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00098262.html



Pas mal en effet , les nouveaux arrivent bientot ils liquident les stocks


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

Merdouille ! Je voulais attendre la nouvelle génération genre Plextor M2S mais en 256 Go, c'est genre 600  soit plus de 50% plus cher. Mais bon 480 Mo/s et 330 Mo/s, c'est aussi genre 50% plus véloce.


----------



## newmac59 (28 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merdouille ! Je voulais attendre la nouvelle génération genre Plextor M2S mais en 256 Go, c'est genre 600  soit plus de 50% plus cher. Mais bon 480 Mo/s et 330 Mo/s, c'est aussi genre 50% plus véloce.




Pas sur que la différence soit vraiment visible en utilisation quotidienne, mais pour savoir faudra attendre


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

C'est aussi ce que je me disais. Avec les HDD, on est dans les 90 Mo/s en lecture et écriture. Déjà un SDD limité au SATA 3 Gbps, c'est un monde à côté même avec "seulement" 250 Mo/s en lecture et 140 Mo/s en écriture. Plus de 330 Mo/s et 200 Mo/s, c'est encore mieux. Mais est-ce que ça se sent hors bench ?


----------



## Cidou (28 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merdouille ! Je voulais attendre la nouvelle génération genre Plextor M2S mais en 256 Go, c'est genre 600  soit plus de 50% plus cher. Mais bon 480 Mo/s et 330 Mo/s, c'est aussi genre 50% plus véloce.


Les Vertex 3 me paraissent plus prometteurs :


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est le même contrôleur que le Plextor à mon avis vu que ce sont les mêmes specs. Par contre, ça va piquer question prix. :rateau:

Avec le code SITE4, il est à 362 &#8364;.


----------



## jack39 (28 Février 2011)

On peut espérer des Vertex 3 à la sortie au même tarif que les Vertex 2 actuellement ou bien je me fais du mal pour rien en attendant ? 

J'aimerais ne pas mettre plus de 200 pour un 128go ... Remarquez, ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre un mois, ne serait-ce que pour avoir une bonne décote sur les Vertex 2 à défaut de prendre un Vertex 3.


----------



## SITRALE (26 Septembre 2011)

bonjoir à tous,


j'interviens sur ce fil pour une question d'ordre pratique avant achat eventuel : 

quel type de SSD de chez Intel va parfaitement dans un MBP C2D 2,4 ?

J'ai vu que la série 320 par exemple était interessante point de vue capacité et surtout prix de vente sur eBay pour ne citer qu'eux.

Quel est donc le format adéquat ? qu'est qu'on peu et ne peu pas mettre dans un MacBook Pro ? 

merci d'avance.


----------



## angelusflm (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerai me doter d'un disque SSD et utiliser mon HDD 500 Go comme seconde HDD à la place de mon graveur DVD j'ai un macbook pro i5 2,4Ghz modèle avril 2010


J'ai fait un petit comparatif sur le site macway et il semblerait que le modèle SSD le plus efficace, serait les vertex 3 pouvez-vous me donner votre avis sur la question et concernant la durée de vie des SSD en moyenne un SSD dure combien de temps???

Merci de vos réponse  bonne journée !!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## angelusflm (27 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci, cela confirme que la durée de vie d'un SSD n'est pas un argument valable 8ans c'est LARGEMENT acceptable


----------



## freed201 (28 Septembre 2011)

angelusflm a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerai me doter d'un disque SSD et utiliser mon HDD 500 Go comme seconde HDD à la place de mon graveur DVD j'ai un macbook pro i5 2,4Ghz modèle avril 2010
> 
> 
> J'ai fait un petit comparatif sur le site macway et il semblerait que le modèle SSD le plus efficace, serait les vertex 3 pouvez-vous me donner votre avis sur la question et concernant la durée de vie des SSD en moyenne un SSD dure combien de temps???
> ...



Un peu pareil.. j'ai le meme ordinateur et je vais passer au SSD.
Sauf erreur de ma part le vertex 3 ca sert a rien pour notre macbook car on est en SATA 2 et non SATA 3.. J'envisageais donc de prendre un vertex 2 (180Go).. et de mettre dans un mois un HDD à la place de mon superdrive.

J'attends l'avis des pro pour valider que le vertex3 ca sert a rien pour un macbook pro I5 de 2010.


----------



## angelusflm (28 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement, merci d'avoir soulevé se point


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Septembre 2011)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3-Series-120-Go-Sata-III-VTX3-25SAT3-120G.htm

Vertex 3 120 Go à 175 .


----------



## angelusflm (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci, concernant le SATA sur les Macbookpro 2010 c'est du sata 2? ou 3? Acheter un vertex 3 a une utilité?

Sur un sujet similaire, il dise que le principal problème des disque OCZ c'est qu'il n'y a pas de mise à jour firmware pour OCX :-(


----------



## Thork (29 Septembre 2011)

angelusflm a dit:


> Merci, concernant le SATA sur les Macbookpro 2010 c'est du sata 2? ou 3? Acheter un vertex 3 a une utilité?
> 
> Sur un sujet similaire, il dise que le principal problème des disque OCZ c'est qu'il n'y a pas de mise à jour firmware pour OCX :-(



Bah si je ne m'abuse aucun pb de prendre un SATA 3, par contre pas sûr qu'il tourne à sa vitesse optimale. 
Maintenant sur du MBP 2010, je crois que c'était du SATA 2 (à vérifier)


----------



## angelusflm (29 Septembre 2011)

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/830-1/comparatif-ssd-2011-crucial-m4-ocz-vertex-3-intel-510-320.html

Test super intéressent au final je pense que sera un Crucial pour moi

Par contre mettre un SSD Sata3 alors que mon mac gère le sata2 il y a un avantage ou pas? Tel est la question


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Septembre 2011)

Aucun.


----------



## angelusflm (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci  dans tout les cas je vais prendre le Crucial M4 au vue des test que j'ai pu lire sur http://www.hardware.fr/articles/830-1/comparatif-ssd-2011-crucial-m4-ocz-vertex-3-intel-510-320.html

Pour finir vos mieux mettre le Data Doubler à la place du graveur DVD ou de le mettre à la place de l'HDD??? 

Si il y a une raison de faire l'un ou l'autre pouvez vous me l'a dire 

Merci encore pour vos réponse !!!


----------



## angelusflm (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, bonjour après avoir bien discuté avec vous tous, j'ai effectué l'achat suivant:

SSD Crucial M4 + OWC Data Doubler + Lecteur DVD externe OWC

J'ai installer le dernier OS de mac ainsi que Windows 7 (boot camp) et c'est vraiment impressionnant !!!! 

Je conseil à toute les personnes qui hésite de se lancer corps et âme!!! 

Vite vite j'y retourne !!!!


Merci beaucoup à toute les personne qui ont pris le temps de me répondre, et longue vie à Apple


----------

